# 2005 Fuente God of Fire



## spotmark (Aug 19, 2016)

I bought two boxes of these when they were released in 2007. One Don Carlos and one Carlito. I put them away for when my sons were married. Last Friday my oldest boy got married, so we cracked open the Don Carlos box. At eleven years old these cigars are some of the finest I have ever smoked. Fortunately, it was a small wedding, so I still have four left. It's going to be interesting to see how old the other box gets, before my younger boy gets married. Cheers!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

What an awesome idea! I think I will do the same thing. Hopefully my girls pick boys that are worthy of them. Guess it's up to me to raise them right. So much pressure


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome idea; I bought a 50 cab when my daughter was born (last October) and I plan on smoking one every year, and still have extra in case I want to share one with a buddy on that date to make it to 25 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

That's an awesome idea! Glad you picked a solid brand to store for such a special occasion!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I did the same thing back in 1998 when my son was a teenager...I bought a box or two of Espys along with Siglo IV and VI....total was 2 boxes of each and the price tag was less than a $1000 for everything. I still have 1 box of each to this day and they are approaching 18 years...they've been kept at 65%RH and the Espys are used as "life markers" to celebrate different things...marriages, birth of grand-children, etc. Having a great cigar to cement memories is a good thing...at times it's better than a photo because with a cigar you capture the aroma and consolidate the moment into a memory that lasts far beyond the cigar itself. To re-create that moment one has but to light up another cigar and the memories come back just as if it were happening all over again.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

spotmark said:


> I bought two boxes of these when they were released in 2007. One Don Carlos and one Carlito. I put them away for when my sons were married. Last Friday my oldest boy got married, so we cracked open the Don Carlos box. At eleven years old these cigars are some of the finest I have ever smoked. Fortunately, it was a small wedding, so I still have four left. It's going to be interesting to see how old the other box gets, before my younger boy gets married. Cheers!


:vs_cool:


----------

